# Reincarnation Reunions



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

My old dog is coming to the end of her life and I've got very interested in the possibility of her coming back again in another body after reading these stories online, you can talk to your dogs spirit through animal communicators.

Annette Betcher, Animal Communicator, Specializing in Horses!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> My old dog is coming to the end of her life and I've got very interested in the possibility of her coming back again in another body after reading these stories online, you can talk to your dogs spirit through animal communicators.
> 
> Annette Betcher, Animal Communicator, Specializing in Horses!


Personally, I don't think things like this should be put in this sections, people are very vulnerable in times of grief, and while some people might believe in this, I don't think it is fair to advertise this kind of thing at those times...


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Personally, I don't think things like this should be put in this sections, people are very vulnerable in times of grief, and while some people might believe in this, I don't think it is fair to advertise this kind of thing at those times...


Weird post

If the person believes in it they will be happy to read it if their pet is deceased

If they don't its not gonna bother them

Rainbow bridgey type people likely be into this sort thing anyway

Personally none of any of it my cup of tea but live and let live


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> Weird post
> 
> If the person believes in it they will be happy to read it if their pet is deceased
> 
> ...


Why it is it a weird post? If a person believes it I'm sure they will seek people out, I personally don't think it should be advertised as we don't know if the person is "genuine" and people are vulnerable at times of grief, and it's at times of grief people post in here...


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Why it is it a weird post? If a person believes it I'm sure they will seek people out, I personally don't think it should be advertised as we don't know if the person is "genuine" and people are vulnerable at times of grief, and it's at times of grief people post in here...


Seems like you are making something out of nothing
It's a non issue.
I'm sure people grieving are intelligent adults - they will make of it what they will
People that post in something called rainbow bridge are quite likely to be interested in the sort of thing inca pup is letting us know about
Saying inca shouldn't put up a link of interest in the relevant section is an argument against any of us putting up any links, and its not your place to say what we should or shouldn't advertise within the law and rules of this forum.
Her link could be equally more or less dodgy that anyone's
I'm also quite sure inca pup has checked them out.
Besides if you are going by the logic it ain't genuine, then bearing in mind that some of think the whole animal communications and-or rainbow bridge thing is doubtful then what you are actually saying is no ones should ever put up any such links as you dont believe in them

Or is that the point?

Just think you should be bit more tolerant, that's all


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

If people find comfort in that then it has merit.

Though the main thing - and what should be a source of comfort to everyone - is that all our loved ones, both human and animal, will be there to greet us when our 'time' comes and we pass over. 

My only wish is that people would grasp the earthly implications of animals being ensouled. It's not just your pet.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

yes everybody has different beliefs. I read somewhere that your dogs soul will stay 'at the other side' of Rainbow Bridge if thats what the their owner believes.

People believe in a variety of gods (depending on their religion) or angels etc.

Some people chose to tend or visit a grave reguarly, everyone's different.

I suffer from depression and there was a time I was planning that my life would end when Inca's did as I felt she was all I had.. but then in a period I was feeling more positive I decided I wanted to train another dog up.

When she was very ill earlier in the year I had similar thoughts and that JJ was young enough to settle in another home if I wasn't here, but then I discovered these stories from people all over the world on different sites (not just that one, I found that the clearest description to understand) who had stories of other dogs that came into their lives and would do things exactly the same way a past dog did.

My family believe in cremation anyway and that the process separates the spirit from its earth body, so it wasn't such a big leap of faith for me. As dogs (or other pets) don't live as long as humans they can 'come back' in the same lifetime to be with the same person again if they want to. I found this a great comfort and thought others may do too that are going through the same.

Whether they decide to click the link or google others is up to them.

I found this page interesting too

Reincarnation Reunions


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

People can believe what they want and take comfort from that idea. My issue is with mediums and animal communicators taking money for fraudulent services especially preying on those who have lost loved ones. Posting links to these "charming" people in a section dedicated to grief will just encourage them.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I posted cos its a large group with people all over world and was wondering if anyone else believed the same? or had already had the experience of feeling another dog that came into their life was the spirit of a previous dog. 

I bought the book 'Will your dog reincarnate? ' that explains how to maximise your chances as I want to do everything right if there's the tiniest chance that another dog could come into our lives in the future and I could see Inca in it straight away and just know it was her. 

I'm going through the grieving process myself. Inca's back end has all but gone she can't stand for more than a few seconds unsupported unless I put her in her doggy cart for her to stand for a bit. She still wants to come out for her ride everyday in her doggy bike trailer and still wants to play with her toys. So this will be her last xmas as we're so close I couldn't have her put down before xmas day when all her toys are under the tree (and she knows they're hers!) She likes to lie and watch the lights twinkle. 

It's much the same as when my parents had cancer, I knew it was coming and by the time its over you're too exhausted to feel anything other than relief and you kind of go through all the emotions of grief in their last month when you know the end is coming. 

The reason why I seemed to keen to 'replace her' (which was not in fact what I was doing) cos I thought if it was possible for her spirit to move into another body and I got another dog here she wouldn't have to 'leave', just her physical body would die, or it would only be a short time before she was back if I had a 'new vessel' ready for her to come back into. 

I have talked to an animal communicator online in a moment of desperation and she said it was possible this way or I could wait (if I didn't think I could manage 3 dogs at once) and Inca would find her way back to me.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> I posted cos its a large group with people all over world and was wondering if anyone else believed the same? or had already had the experience of feeling another dog that came into their life was the spirit of a previous dog.
> 
> I bought the book 'Will your dog reincarnate? ' that explains how to maximise your chances as I want to do everything right if there's the tiniest chance that another dog could come into our lives in the future and I could see Inca in it straight away and just know it was her.
> 
> ...


I just think it would be better in a different section.

I have no issue with your beliefs or what you find comfort in or what others do ( I regularly go to see John Edwards when he is in Belfast) my only issue is, this is in a forum where people come to grieve I don't personally think it should be in rainbow bridge, as you said you did it in a moment of desperation. You haven't dealt with this woman I take it to communicate with a passed animal, as you can't say if she is genuine or not I don't personally think this should be in this section of the forum, because people post here when they ARE grieving and when they are desperate, I would hate for them to end up being on the receiving end of a fraud in their moment of desperation.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

i dont think some folk felt you had experience of the grieving process inca, so its good you mentioned that.
quite a insightful point actually - I, for one, never actually thought the grieving process can start before actual death, but when you look at it from the way you described it, then its obvious when you think about it.
thank you

im would have to admit to being a cynic about communicators and suchlike, but i kind of also see the value.
so its worth mentioning


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> i dont think some folk felt you had experience of the grieving process inca, so its good you mentioned that.
> quite a insightful point actually - I, for one, never actually thought the grieving process can start before actual death, but when you look at it from the way you described it, then its obvious when you think about it.
> thank you
> 
> ...


Both my parents died from cancer and for me the process started when I was told cos I knew what the outcome would be! none of our family have ever survived cancer and certainly when I was a teen myself there was not much hope even after chemo and radiotherapy it just wasn't as advanced as it is these days. There just comes a point when you know its going to be soon and you start preparing yourself mentally.

I'm sure others on the forum have dogs with progressive conditions and they didn't all die suddenly without warning and are in a position where they know it is coming and only a question of whether they have the dog PTS by the vet before the dog dies naturally from its condition. (depending what it is).

The grieving process can start before death has occurred when you know it is coming soon and especially if you have spent the last month or so been the persons/pets full time carer before they 'go', you don't relaise how exhausting it is until you feel the relief that the 'battle' is over.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I just think it would be better in a different section.
> 
> I have no issue with your beliefs or what you find comfort in or what others do ( I regularly go to see John Edwards when he is in Belfast) my only issue is, *this is in a forum where people come to grieve* I don't personally think it should be in rainbow bridge, as you said you did it in a moment of desperation. You haven't dealt with this woman I take it to communicate with a passed animal, as you can't say if she is genuine or not I don't personally think this should be in this section of the forum, because people post here when they ARE grieving and when they are desperate, I would hate for them to end up being on the receiving end of a fraud in their moment of desperation.


why do you think I'm in this section and spent the last few months researching reincarnation? I know what's coming! I'm someone who needs to feel prepared for whats coming or I can't cope with it. I need to know exactly what I will do. I've had her cremation planned and paid for, for months since she was last ill just before JJ's birthday and I didn't think she was gonna make it to his 2nd birthday. ... not because I want her out of the way quick, but because if she I'd awoke and found she had died I wouldn't have known what to do or being able to deal with it, unless I have time to plan for what I'd do in that situation and come to terms with it, before it happens.

For me planning for the possibility that she can come back will make it easier for me let her go but I need to be 'psyched up' and have everything in place for it to happen at a specific time or day.

How do you know someone else reading it, isn't going through the same and thinking 'that's what I need to do to get through this', it maybe the difference between them going to read up more on it or ending their life cos they don't feel they can face losing their beloved pet either?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I personally think that this part of the forum is for those who wish to post the names of their beloved, newly-departed pets, to talk a little of their grief at losing them, and where others come to offer their condolences.
So I was a little surprised to see this thread posted here in the middle of the section.

IncaThePup - What you are going through with Inca is terribly sad and I do understand that you are already grieving and looking for a way to explain that grief and make it a little easier for both you and Inca. So I am truly sorry to say what I am going to say, but..

Threads like this take away the focus from those who are posting about their lost pets, especially when it is right at the top of the posts (and me posting this has actually bumped the post again which doesn't really help).

If details about Reincarnation Reunions turn out to be helpful or wanted by other members, why can't it go in a sticky at the top of this forum section? Then it wouldn't take up space which (I think) should really be for a grieving owner and their pet.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Mindful to remember that grief effects people in many different ways and people find many different ways to help them cope ... 

For all my unshakeable belief in the continuity of life, I still cried when my dear mother passed over. It was a humbling experience, but it's a good thing for a man to be humbled and I was certainly the better for it and remain so.

A very dear friend of mine lost her daughter as a young adult, every birthday she'll spend the day at the graveside. Her daughter is not there of course, rather she is very much alive on the Other Side, but it helps her deal with the sorrow.

"Many different ways ..."

We are spirit in a physical body. The spirit within is the real 'you'. When the physical body has served its purpose and the race is run, you'll pass over to the Other Side and yes, all your loved ones will be there. Human and animal. Take comfort in that.

In one of the ancient Essene gospels there is a beautiful line concerning the soul's journey, it reads, 'Love is stronger than death'. One day, we will all truly understand what that means.


----------

